# The Sunrise and Snowdrop Express 2014



## Philip Whiteman (22 Oct 2013)

*THE SUNRISE AND SNOWDROP EXPRESS*
22nd February 2014

This event is February's most popular audax and one of the largest Brevet Populaire audaxes in the UK. Already, well over half of the 240 available places are sold. So if you intend to enter then please do not leave it too late. It will be sold-out within coming weeks.

*Cafe Controls*

- START: GHQ Whitlenge, Hartlebury (nr Kidderminster)
- Upton-Upon-Severn (45km)
- Evesham (77km)
- FINISH: GHQ Whitlenge, Hartlebury (123km)

*The Routes*

The two rides pass clockwise and anticlockwise around Worcestershire. The official route primarily uses quiet country lanes but if icy conditions prevail, there is also a route using gritted roads.

*The People*

Many an audaxer has announced that the Express audaxes were their first event prior to taking up serious audaxing. The event attracts are whole array of participants from the experienced audax fraternity to elite time trialists, club riders or individuals wanting a day out along local country lanes. It is an event inclusive to all. Quite a few experienced audax riders have claimed that they were introduced to audaxing via the Sunrise and Snowdrop Express.

*Features*

- Quiet country lanes
- Dedicated webpages - http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/express/events.html
- Dedicated Facebook Group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/expressaudax/
- Low entry fee (£5.75 for CTC AUK member or £7.75 others)
- Paypal Entry
- GPX downloads
- Clear route cards
- Extremely grumpy control staff in the true tradition of audax
- Food available to purchase at Upton and Evesham
- Bread pudding the size which is big enough to sink a battleship, available at Evesham
- Free Food vouchers at GHQ
- Full breakfast available to purchase for early arrivals

Overall, there is always a good atmosphere with a positive sense of camaraderie. Any miseries will be strictly instructed by the controllers to enjoy themselves. The route is not undulating and not overly hilly but many riders report the rides as quite challenging given the time of year and prevailing weather conditions - but feel a sense of well-being and achievement.

Regards

Philip Whiteman
Organiser
On behalf of the Beacon Roads Cycling Club


----------



## Philip Whiteman (1 Nov 2013)

Who said audaxes are unpopular? The 9am Snowdrop Express has only a handful of vacancies left. This is four months ahead of the event and only a few days after posting my initial message above.


----------



## Banjo (1 Nov 2013)

Philip Whiteman said:


> Who said audaxes are unpopular? The 9am Snowdrop Express has only a handful of vacancies left. This is four months ahead of the event and only a few days after posting my initial message above.


 Its no good coming on here moaning that your events are selling out Phillip.

If you stopped all the publicity and gave people less information about the ride it wouldnt happen.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (5 Nov 2013)

I cant see where to sign up? [ps, thanks for posting this as i'd love to join in and it will help me focus over winter]


----------



## Philip Whiteman (5 Nov 2013)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> I cant see where to sign up? [ps, thanks for posting this as i'd love to join in and it will help me focus over winter]




Hi.

You can sign up here http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/express/entry.html

Alternatively: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-511/ or http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-38/

As I write, there are only 2 places remaining on the 9am Snowdrop Express but more available on the 8.30am Sunrise Express. So the former will be closing soon.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Nov 2013)

Sh*t. Must get something sorted out and get the application in.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Jan 2014)

Right, signed up and doing the Sunrise Audax for the first time (done the Snowdrop a couple of times) with a young friend who is building up to doing Birmingham to London later on in 2014.

Hope the weather is reasonable.


----------



## Norry1 (1 Jan 2014)

Looks like you got the last place. Its full now


----------



## BrumJim (1 Jan 2014)

Signed up a wee while ago - only just got round to posting it.

Anyone else on here going to be there?


----------



## Norry1 (1 Jan 2014)

Not now they have sold out


----------



## Philip Whiteman (1 Jan 2014)

Subject to withdrawals over the next weeks freeing up places, the entry system may be re-opened on 16 Feb.


----------



## BrumJim (2 Jan 2014)

Hope you get a space, Norry1. Would be good to meet up again, although can't promise to ride with you this time. I'm less fit, and will be keeping my friend company all the way round.


----------



## Norry1 (2 Jan 2014)

Philip Whiteman said:


> Subject to withdrawals over the next weeks freeing up places, the entry system may be re-opened on 16 Feb.



Thanks. I'll check then


----------



## Philip Whiteman (9 Feb 2014)

It is still two weeks to go, but....

FLOODING

Some sections, including the temporary bridge in Evesham, are under water today. If flooding continues, some radical surgery may be required, so watch this space. New route cards and GPS files will be created before hand, if in time.

Flooding is not sufficient to cancel the event but riders may need to be self reliant in case of unanticipated flooding en-route during the day. It will be also be useful to familiarise yourself with the the Control locations at Evesham and Upton. A useful thing for the back pocket may be https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/shop/landranger-map-worcester-the-malverns.html

Even the gritted route has been changed to reflect the continuing closure of Hanley Road in Upton. The new gritted version will take riders via the A38 through Kempsey and Worcester Country Park Centre.

Here are the contingency plans in order of severity

1. Eckington closure -details already provided on route cards and GPS files
2. Evesham Riverside closure - a route via local streets is available
3. Pershore Bridge and Evesham Riverside closures - a northerly route avoiding the A44 and via Throckmorton is available with some considerable distance added.
4. Blockade of Upton - car control to be provided at Ryall without food or drink supplies.

UPDATES VIA
https://www.facebook.com/groups/expressaudax/
http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/express/index.html

GPS

THE SUNRISE OFFICIAL ROUTE: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4020677
THE SNOWDROP OFFICIAL ROUTE: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4016687

THE SNOWDROP ECKINGTON FLOOD AVOIDANCE ROUTE: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4020750
THE SUNRISE ECKINGTON FLOOD AVOIDANCE ROUTE: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4020769

THE SNOWDROP GRITTED ROUTE: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4020793
THE SUNRISE GRITTED ROUTE: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4020823


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (20 Feb 2014)

Forgive me if this sounds simple but as this is my first event can I just check the following...

Arrive early enough to park about a mile away and ride to HQ, pick up a brevet card off someone for a Sunrise departure time of 08:30.

Using my gps and cue cards, follow the route.

At the cafe stops at Upton and Evesham, stop for a brew / food and have my card stamped. (will these be easy to spot)?

Continue to the finish and present my card having thoroughly enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Banjo (20 Feb 2014)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Forgive me if this sounds simple but as this is my first event can I just check the following...
> 
> Arrive early enough to park about a mile away and ride to HQ, pick up a brevet card off someone for a Sunrise departure time of 08:30.
> 
> ...


 
All sounds about right.
Ive done the snowdrop before. The route card is easy to follow and will take you direct to the controls provided you follow it.
Just make sure you are riding the correct route (see Phillip Whitemans post above )
Enjoy.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (20 Feb 2014)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Forgive me if this sounds simple but as this is my first event can I just check the following...
> 
> Arrive early enough to park about a mile away and ride to HQ, pick up a brevet card off someone for a Sunrise departure time of 08:30.
> 
> ...




If you are coming down from Manchester, you will have a long journey. So please park at the HQ.

Upton is open today but please ensure that you have loaded Route B for Strensham just in case. You'll spot the controllers.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (20 Feb 2014)

Confirmation has just been received from the Stables Cafe in Upton, that they are now accessible. Eckington Bridge is also open. 

ROUTE A1 SHALL BE IN OPERATION

Sunrise Express http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4020677
Snowdrop Express http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4016687


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (21 Feb 2014)

Erm, another question I should have thought about before - I don't own a bike lock. Am I best dragging one round with me? - or will I probably be able to see my bike at most times when i'm stopped?

I will try and get there early Philip to ensure I snag a space. (thanks). Neil.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (21 Feb 2014)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Erm, another question I should have thought about before - I don't own a bike lock. Am I best dragging one round with me? - or will I probably be able to see my bike at most times when i'm stopped?
> 
> I will try and get there early Philip to ensure I snag a space. (thanks). Neil.


I cannot obviously guarantee the security of your bicycle. However, I have never heard of bike theft from any of the venues concerned.


----------



## BrumJim (23 Feb 2014)

Fantastic weather.

Was wearing my CycleChat top. Did you see me, Lien Sdrawde?


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (23 Feb 2014)

BrumJim said:


> Fantastic weather.
> 
> Was wearing my CycleChat top. Did you see me, Lien Sdrawde?



I did indeed (I think) - did your top to have more black in it than mine does? - perhaps on older (or grubbier) version.
What a fabulous day! - it was my first ever event and I will never forget it. So many many thanks Peter for all your hard work. It certainly paid off. Neil.


----------



## BrumJim (24 Feb 2014)

Pssst


Lien Sdrawde said:


> I did indeed (I think) - did your top to have more black in it than mine does? - perhaps on older (or grubbier) version.
> What a fabulous day! - it was my first ever event and I will never forget it. So many many thanks Peter for all your hard work. It certainly paid off. Neil.



Older style. Pssst - It's Philip, not Peter!


----------



## BrumJim (9 Dec 2014)

Booked up for the 2015 version of the Sunrise event. Anyone else on here signed up?


----------



## Philip Whiteman (16 Dec 2014)

Hi Brumjim, can' speak for whether there are any other Cyclechat members that have signed up - but I am organising it. Just ten places spare on the Sunrise. The Snowdrop is full to capacity.

See you in February.


----------



## BrumJim (17 Dec 2014)

Philip Whiteman said:


> Hi Brumjim, can' speak for whether there are any other Cyclechat members that have signed up - but I am organising it. Just ten places spare on the Sunrise. The Snowdrop is full to capacity.
> 
> See you in February.



Any chance of a timing chip this year? ;-)


----------



## BrumJim (21 Feb 2015)

What a lovely day.

Tnanks again to @Philip Whiteman for organising this. A lot harder this year, on account of being on 32 wheels, Shimano Alfine gears and a steel frame. And my riding companion being on full carbon and a lot fitter.

Still, cakes were good, weather was superb, and organisation didn't let us down.


----------

